# Sociatropin?



## navyjim (Sep 17, 2009)

http://www.sociatropin.com/

Is this thing real or not?

Can't seem to find any decent info on it.

Anyone tried it?


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

That looks like a mishmash of OTC supplements that individually some claim help w/ anxiety. 

I don't have much confidence in supplements because they are not regulated like prescription medications are and the companies that sell them can make whatever claims they please. They often try to make their claims sound credible by listing supporting scientific research but it is easy to mislead the public by selectively picking studies and twisting their conclusions so that they fit the "needs" of the company.


----------



## ecotec83 (Sep 7, 2009)

After viewing the webpage i'm not sure i would trust that product. The first thing i noticed was the claim of being the #1 selling product, if that was the case one would think that most stores would sell it and lots of people would have heard of it. I have never seen it in a store, heard off it or even seen mention of it during my lengthy research into natural depression/anxiety treatments. The other thing is the excessive use of free trial and money back if not satisfied. It just seems like they are too desperate to get your money and there is likely a catch in the fine print somewhere about the money back. Most time you pay to ship the product back as well. If the product works as well as they claim there should be lots of information about it on the net. If your looking to try a natural remedy look into St John's Wort, it is widely available, safe and relatively cheap about 12$ Canadian. In my case it provided a mild decrease in depression but i stopped taking it after going on ssri's due to potential complications. Some medications do not get along well with it however so as with everything talk to a doctor or pharmacist to be safe.


----------

